# Infected Mr. Hyde Makeup



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I just wrapped a senior thesis film for which I was charged to design the makeup for an infected, cancerous version of Mr. Hyde.









First I did a few quick sketches of what the makeup could look like, and let the director choose what he liked.

I then took an impression of the actor's face, and sculpted the makeup on the plaster copy of his head. This is the sculpt before the finishing touches, which come right before the mold is poured.










And then made molds of both pieces (the side of the face and the nose).

They were cast in gelatin and applied in about two hours on set. The original plan was to have blood or pus coming out of the broken blisters, but the director and cinematographer liked it without. I think it turned out pretty well, regardless. Of course, in the end, the one shot the makeup was needed for turned out to be pretty dark, so you couldn't see much of it anyway.










Oh well. It was still a great experience. Listening to people's reactions to seeing him for the first time was worth it, alone. The actor was very tolerant of the whole process and great to work with, as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, that does not look like a makeup job. It's seamless in appearance and meticulously detailed. Fantastic!

If you were on FaceOff, I'd be rooting for you big time


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work! Love the boils!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

sick, Mr. C. Well done!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Pretty awesome work!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

OK, that is just nasty! Nice work, as always!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

